# GIBRALTAR - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

RMB2007 said:


> The current stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RMB2007 said:


>





RMB2007 said:


> More on Gibraltar's new national stadium. Capacity 8,000:





> The Gibraltar Football Association is to look into the possibility of a new stadium at Lathbury Barracks after the Government has agreed to make the site available as an alternative to Europa Point. This follows confirmation from UEFA that it would not contribute financially to an upgrade of Victoria Stadium but it would fund the construction of a new stadium elsewhere. UEFA has also conceded that the stadium in Gibraltar may host fewer than 8,000 spectators.
> 
> The GFA says that over the past year it has listened to the genuine objections to a stadium at Europa Point. It states construction of a stadium at Lathbury will be subject to an Environmental Impact Assessment and approval from the Development & Planning Commission. UEFA has insisted on a Category Four stadium in order for Gibraltar to be able to host the national team’s games but will fund the proposed new stadium which aims to accommodate between 4,000 and 6,000 spectators.
> 
> ...


http://www.gbc.gi/news/new-gfa-stadium-lathbury-barracks-could-replace-europa-point-30416

Recently Estadio Algarve in Portugal has hosted Gibraltar national team games:


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

With a nice new stadium, they can really work on building those rivalry games with Andorra, Malta and Monaco.


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

^^ Monaco dont have a national team.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *Election decides on stadium plans*
> 
> The Social Democratic Party of Gibraltar (GSD) recently announced ambitious plans for reconstruction of the Victoria Stadium, which will be implemented in the event of an election victory. The current ruling Socialist Party (GSLP) plan with a new building at another location.
> 
> According to information from the Spanish Olive Press the GSLP planning a new national stadium at the site Lathbury Barracks. If the Socialists should be chosen a second time, these plans are followed.


www.stadionwelt.de/sw_stadien/index...ews_detail&news_id=13136&gal_id=268&bild_nr=1


----------



## Laurence2011 (Mar 4, 2011)

is there enough space and viability to develop the current site?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> GFA to purchase Victoria Stadium
> 
> The Gibraltar Football Association (“GFA”) is delighted to announce that agreement has now been reached with the Gibraltar Government and UEFA on a major project that will see both the construction of a UEFA Category 4 National Football Stadium in Gibraltar and also other sporting facilities that will solve all football (and other sports) infrastructure problems for generations to come. This, at no cost to the Gibraltar taxpayer.
> 
> *The new National Stadium will therefore be constructed at the current Victoria Stadium site, which will be purchased by the GFA using UEFA and FIFA funding specifically reserved for infrastructure projects. The new stadium will therefore be a UEFA Category 4 stadium, possibly with an exemption on capacity - which is envisaged to be set at around 8000.*


www.gibraltarfa.com/news/18-04-2017/gfa-to-purchase-victoria-stadium


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopefully they can do some sort of combo deal with a sports hall under one of the stadium stands.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> The GFA has today submitted to the Development and Planning Commission, for the purposes of public consultation, a project to construct a new National Stadium for Gibraltar of the current Victoria Stadium.
> 
> Working with ANS and Dutch consultancy firm The Stadium Consultancy, along with close co-operation with the Centre for Access to Football in Europe” a new 8,000 seater stadium with stands on all four sides has been tabled.
> 
> The GFA hopes the new project will enjoy the support of the community at large and is confident that it will deliver, by 2021, a national stadium of which every Gibraltarian can be proud.


http://chronicle.gi/2018/06/gfa-sub...fore-dpc-for-purposes-of-public-consultation/


----------



## Yuvallu (Mar 17, 2017)

That looks incredible! Is there any plan for some other grounds with a little capacity (like 1000)?


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yuvallu said:


> That looks incredible! Is there any plan for some other grounds with a little capacity (like 1000)?


Not unless Gibraltar goes on a rampage, and conquers a country with some unused land.


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

will101 said:


> Not unless Gibraltar goes on a rampage, and conquers a country with some unused land.


For Spain you need an army; for Morocco a navy. So see what kinds of budget increases are proposed. :lol:


----------



## DublinHoop (Oct 22, 2016)

Yuvallu said:


> That looks incredible! Is there any plan for some other grounds with a little capacity (like 1000)?


Not been to Gibraltar have ya


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

It would probably be easier to move the Spanish border and build a stadium the other side of the runway than find a stadium sized development site in Gibraltar.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Gherkin said:


> It would probably be easier to move the Spanish border and build a stadium the other side of the runway than find a stadium sized development site in Gibraltar.


:lol::lol: Yeah, just move the border, why has noone thought of that??


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

After having made light of this idea, it turns out that there is a plot of land in Gibraltar that could accommodate a second ground. This is a cricket ground, almost at the southern tip of the territory. There would be a ton of issues to work out, and the question of _need_ would come up, but it would be hypothetically possible. Personally I don't see Gibraltar starting it's own league, and needing a second ground. But who knows?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^ There was a plan to build the new national stadium on that site:










www.fenwickiribarren.com/en/proyecto/europa-point-stadium-gibraltar.html

However, things changed:



> In April 2017, the GFA announced that it had agreed to purchase the Victoria Stadium from the government for redevelopment, essentially ending plans to build on the Europa Point site. However, the Gibraltar government announced that it would build a new sporting complex on the sites of Europa Point and Lathbury Barracks using funds from the sale of Victoria Stadium.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europa_Point_Stadium


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Europa Point Sports Complex*





















> *Plans for the Europa Point Sports Club the new home of Gibraltar’s Rugby Football Union, cricket, squash, darts and other sports and including the performing arts has been filed with the Town Planner.*
> 
> The facility will have a playing field which will provide for international standard rugby and cricket pitch and nets, and three futsal pitches.
> 
> ...


http://chronicle.gi/2017/08/govt-fi...orts-club-housing-sports-and-performing-arts/


*Lathbury Barracks Sports Complex*

Before:










After:





















> Construction of Lathbury Football, Athletics, Pool & Stadium Facility
> 
> This new 800 (approx) seater stadium facility will be owned by the Gibraltar Government.
> 
> ...


http://chronicle.gi/2017/07/govts-proposal-for-new-sports-centre-at-lathbury-barracks/


----------



## RaveDave (Jun 5, 2015)

will101 said:


> Personally I don't see Gibraltar starting it's own league, and needing a second ground. But who knows?


Gibraltar has its own league, its been running for over a hundred years and since Gibraltar's acceptance into UEFA, its teams now compete in the European club competitions.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The three sites that will be redeveloped. 

Red = New National Stadium

Yellow = Lathbury Barracks Sports Complex

Green = Europa Point Sports Complex


----------



## will101 (Jan 16, 2011)

RaveDave said:


> Gibraltar has its own league, its been running for over a hundred years and since Gibraltar's acceptance into UEFA, its teams now compete in the European club competitions.


I stand corrected.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_in_Gibraltar


----------

